# Display Cabinet / Shelf



## stefan (Nov 27, 2009)

made this up at work. still dont know exactly what they want to use it for but from what i understand its just going to hold flower arrangements and various promotional stuff

*images are thumbnails to make things a little easier so just click to enlarge. sorry about the pic quality also*

here's how it started.

got it from the carpenter before went away. had some dramas since it wasnt finished properly. not sanded and lots of holes to plug up etc



sanded it back and sprayed it with an enamel undercoat. being MDF (as most will know) the first coat is a pain it the but cheeks. first coat was real thick. did have some blochy patches but didnt worry too much since it was to be wet sanded and prepped for a second coat.



final coat is a cream / pearl acrylic. ideally we would've used an enamel but due to lack of time we had to improvise. we had this water based paint over from the last project (big TV screen for a sporting event). i was convinced that we'd need to use an acrylic thinner but the tin said to thin it out with water. i was told not to do it from another painter but my supervisor decided to go through with it anyways. was a big risk but it turned out good. surprised with the final result to say the lest. was another learning curve for me for whether i do it next time or not.


----------

